# HELP Passenger Side Rear Taillight Housing for 2017



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I checked a couple on on-line parts stores. It doesn't look promising. Perhaps because the 2017 model year is still new. 

Complicating things, I'm not sure if the hatchback has a different assembly. You may be stuck going to the dealer if you want it anytime soon.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you look for the pieces? If so maybe glue them together for now. At least it won't visually nag you. Then wait for when someone does come out with a replacement. I would also check out car-parts.com every so often. The other place to check is AliExpress https://www.aliexpress.com/item/car...lt&btsid=9fe0d0fa-00a8-4e31-b14d-f3978834b07b


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I would see if the dealer will do anything for you, seeing as how you're probably still under B2B warranty and there doesn't seem to be any other way the light could have broken other than on its own under normal operation of the hatch.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Agree /\ /\ /\. Definitely a warranty claim issue.


----------

